# May Want Some



## fishkid12 (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there any chichlids that can like well with other fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What other fish?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

What sort of cichlids?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

What size tank?

It depends on alot! Give us more information please.


----------



## fishkid12 (Sep 23, 2007)

a 55 gl any chilids just chilids


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are wanting an African cichlid tank......they should be kept with other Africans. They are too aggressive and have different water requirements than other fish. 

If you want a more community type setup (like schooling fish, catfish, and some cichlids, then you should look into Angels and dwarf cichlids like Rams, Apistos, and Kribensis.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you go with Africans it's usually best to keep only one lake. In my Tanganyikan tank I have plecos and rainbows, both can reportedly handly the PH and make decent tank mates. Also I have 2 Synadontis catfish which someone told me are african catfish, how ever you put it they make good tank mates as well.


----------

